# Will these 18 inch OEM 2008 Audi A6 rims fit on my 2006 A6 Quattro?



## jattsingh (Feb 18, 2012)

I am looking at possibly purchasing a set of OEM 18 inch audi rims that came off of a 2008 audi a6. Would these fit on my 2006 audi 3.2 a6 quattro? and would the tire size be 245/40ZR18 ? Here is the specs on the wheels:

Condition: Used
Rim Material: Alloy
Bolt Pattern: 5x112
Rim Width: 8
Rim Brand: Factory, OEM
Rim Diameter: 18
Manufacturer Part Number:8E0601025AK
Offset: 43
Rim Structure: One Piece
Number of Bolts: 5


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes


----------



## brknhalo (Feb 24, 2012)

I would call Audi USA direct to make sure they will fit. I was looking at a set on ebay that were 19" from an S5 and was advised not to use them by Audi.

Just an opinion because the quattro is a special beast and would be very expensive if the warranty were voided because you put on something they would advise against putting on.


----------

